# Carrots as goat wormer?



## ThePigeonKid (Jun 30, 2011)

I got a new goat yesterday and the person said that carrots are a natural goat wormer, a bag of carrots per week.   Is this true?


----------



## redtailgal (Jun 30, 2011)

.


----------



## mydakota (Jun 30, 2011)

I am pretty skeptical of them being any kind of effective de-wormer.  Great treat, and a good way to build a relationship with you new goats though.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Jun 30, 2011)

doubt it very much, but a fecal test on a regular basis would help you be sure your goat is staying worm free.


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic (Jun 30, 2011)

Where this comes from is that in puppies eating whole raw carrots will help them pass adult worms.  I doubt its efficacy in goats but that is where she is getting it from.  


   ** From experience puppies that are given whole carrots as "bones" will pass large amounts adult round worms in 12-24 hours.   I have done this enough times that it can't be coincidence but I have no way to test it on goats and dogs and goats have very different digestive systems.  And I suspect that it is the roughage that helps pass them in the puppies.


----------



## Griffin's Ark (Jul 1, 2011)

When I hear something new like carrots as a de-wormer I google it.

Here is the best answer that I could find....

http://www.ehow.com/how_8558290_use-carrots-deworm-goats.html

Though I am going to try it on my puppies...


----------



## willowbreezefarm (Jul 1, 2011)

I have heard that people feed carrots to there chickens as a dewormer. But I have never heard of them doing that to goats?


----------



## willowbreezefarm (Jul 1, 2011)

Griffin's Ark said:
			
		

> When I hear something new like carrots as a de-wormer I google it.
> 
> Here is the best answer that I could find....
> 
> ...


   
You sound like my mother in law! She googles EVERYTHING!!


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic (Jul 1, 2011)

We have dealt with a lot of abandoned/foster puppies and dogs over the years and I haven't really had it work in adult dogs. Mostly just in puppies. They need to be old enough to eat dry dog food and I'll give them a carrot to chew on.  Supposedly it works with most root vegetables but I've never been able to get a dog to eat at turnip.


----------



## ThornyRidgeII (Jul 1, 2011)

now I have heard of pine trees as a natural dewormer.. and I can attest.. when I lived at my original home with the goats they were surrounded by a forest of white pine.. the loved it.. and I never ever had a worm issue!  verified through fecals..  as far as carrots go.. a few of my goats won't even touch them.. but I do have a couple that like the little short cut ones as a treat now and then..


----------



## freemotion (Jul 1, 2011)

I've done lots of research on herbal/natural dewormers for goats and carrots never made it onto my radar at all.  Black walnut hull powder and wormwood are the two main ones, along with thyme, rosemary, cloves, etc.  I don't use DE internally or tobacco, either.  Pumpkin seeds have some value but it takes a lot of pumpkins to get a few seeds for a bunch of goats.   Good think they like pumpkins!


----------

